# Into The Word Apologetics



## ReformedChristian (May 15, 2011)

Hi I had a question in regards to a ministry I came across called into the word ministries by a pastor John Coleman Pastor John's Site I was wondering if anyone has heard of this ministry I have listen to a few of his audio clips on the charismatic movement and the prosperity gospel. I was wondering what your thoughts are on this ministry.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 16, 2011)

Well he does link to: Black and Reformed Ministries on his home page. 

AMR


----------

